# therabands



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

What are the strongest bands available on the market?

And could I get a link to where to buy bands?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Since the title says therabands then the strongest is thera gold bands. Just search ebay for thera band gold. I havent found anywhere cheaper. Good shipping rates too. Do not forget a rotary cutter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Theraband Gold - yes don't forget the rotary cutter and cutting mat


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

What kind of weight does that draw?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this link


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

MikeyRoy said:


> What kind of weight does that draw?


I like using 3/4" straight cut Theraband Gold. At 8" length it draws to just under 9 pounds @30" and throws 3/8" steel at 190 fps.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

